# 100 point sexual purity test



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks to me like some of you need some homework tonight:wink:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Psilocin said:


> 70% pure: A Tad Inexperienced
> 
> This needs to change.


I know exactly how you feel... *sigh*


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> I know exactly how you feel... *sigh*


Make a list and check it twice so we know who has been naughty and who has been nice.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

A few of my wishes were in the quiz but a few weren't heh, that's why I feel I should have a higher score...or is that lower? :tongue:


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> A few of my wishes were in the quiz but a few weren't heh, that's why I feel I should have a higher score...or is that lower? :tongue:


The only way for me to score less pure would be to invite either a farm or the undead into my bedroom so I guess I'm okay for a while.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah those and the incest things are totally out for me too lol. That's about it really from what I remember out of the never ever category for me. There could be more they just don't stand out.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

jack london said:


> The only way for me to score less pure would be to invite either a farm or the undead into my bedroom so I guess I'm okay for a while.


Gives a whole new meaning to "Beating a dead horse."


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

40% pure: Very Kinky
You are 40% sexually pure!


LO LOL Its really true. Us INFJs run deep.....


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

How are you people getting these low scores? Ah, nevermind. I've been busted nearly in the act by a cop (who laughed), had sex in the dining room ofa Pizza Hut (twice), etc., and still get a relatively pure score. Hehe.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Nitou said:


> How are you people getting these low scores? Ah, nevermind. I've been busted nearly in the act by a cop (who laughed), had sex in the dining room ofa Pizza Hut (twice), etc., and still get a relatively pure score. Hehe.




What was your score? It would be cool if everyone shared so those people that want to get their freak on see that they are more "normal" then they think


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Revy2Hand said:


> A few of my wishes were in the quiz but a few weren't heh, that's why I feel I should have a higher score...or is that lower? :tongue:


That is interesting. I have no "wish list", I do everything I enjoy. I'm not even that kinky. I am just expressive and open. Actually, I'm sort of like Bambi in bed.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> 34% pure: Very Kinky
> You are 34% sexually pure!
> 
> See? I'm pure, I'm pure, I'm pure! I am pure as the driven snow. roud:
> ...




If this is Bambi - I want to meet Thumper.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Actually, I'm sort of like Bambi in bed.


If I was willing to take Bambi to bed, I could have had a better score.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

93% pure: Pure as Driven Snow

Congratulations, you are still 93% sexually pure!

I feel more pathetic then usual


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

JoetheBull said:


> 93% pure: Pure as Driven Snow
> 
> Congratulations, you are still 93% sexually pure!
> 
> I feel more pathetic then usual


Actually, that's a little hot. :wink: When I was younger, I would have had my sights set on you.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Actually, that's a little hot. :wink: When I was younger, I would have had my sights set on you.


:blushed: Thanks.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I can see it maybe dropping by 20 or 30 points eventually, but some of those things I would just never do.

*96% pure: Pure as Driven Snow
Congratulations, you are still 96% sexually pure!*


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

40% pure: Very Kinky

Hmm =)... cool!


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

50% pure: Somewhat Debacherous
You are 50% sexually pure!

Right in the middle.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Wait- so some of you are thinking "better" is a _lower_ score? You want to be freakier according to _this_ test? Haha! Why? Didn't you see some of those questions makes you accountable for prison?

I don't like how the test fixes the standard for "kinkiness". I can't believe that me taking it up the ass is on the same level as pedaphilia.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

*95% pure: Pure as Driven Snow

Congratulations, you are still 95% sexually pure!*

no surprise there...:frustrating:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Nitou said:


> How are you people getting these low scores? Ah, nevermind. I've been busted nearly in the act by a cop (who laughed), had sex in the dining room ofa Pizza Hut (twice), etc., and still get a relatively pure score. Hehe.


I was wondering the same thing myself, I thought I'd do much better *sigh*



JoetheBull said:


> 93% pure: Pure as Driven Snow
> Congratulations, you are still 93% sexually pure!
> I feel more pathetic then usual


The 7 you didn't get were probably the very ones none of us would never do, on the other hand, if you are wanting to do more, it's never too late. This sort of quiz is full of ideas and if you're like me you have some of your own that weren't on there (as far as I can remember). Notice it says "congratulations' not "you're pathetic"? :happy:



pinkrasputin said:


> Wait- so some of you are thinking "better" is a _lower_ score? You want to be freakier according to _this_ test?
> Haha! Why? Didn't you see some of those questions makes you accountable for prison?


Yes, but I think we all have limits. :happy: I would have liked to at least get less than 50% but some day...



pinkrasputin said:


> That is interesting. I have no "wish list", I do everything I enjoy. I'm not even that kinky. I am just expressive and open. Actually, I'm sort of like Bambi in bed.


If I weren't single my wish-list would be a lot shorter :wink:


pinkrasputin said:


> I don't like how the test fixes the standard for "kinkiness". I can't believe that me taking it up the ass is on the same level as pedaphilia.


Me either lol. We would have to make our own and maybe have the questions rate on a scale of 1-5 for various levels of freakiness. :laughing:


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

*88% Pure. Uncorrupted.*

roud:


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

bionic said:


> *88% Pure. Uncorrupted.*
> 
> roud:




Yes, but not in my mind. Its all in my mind baby.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

bionic said:


> *88% Pure. Uncorrupted.*
> 
> roud:


Hahaha! See? This test needs a different standard.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

i got 98% Pure...I think that is the highest score here :blushed:

i think i would have gotten a different score had the questions been "what would you do" vs "what have you done"

OWL


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

jack london said:


> Yes, but not in my mind. Its all in my mind baby.


I'm not your baby.



pinkrasputin said:


> Hahaha! See? This test needs a different standard.


LOL... I think everyone already knows my purity number. Just go to the "What turns you on?" thread and see.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

CallSignOWL said:


> i got 98% Pure...I think that is the highest score here :blushed:
> 
> i think i would have gotten a different score had the questions been "what would you do" vs "what have you done"
> 
> OWL


I _know_ I would have :happy: Maybe I should look for something like that.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> I _know_ I would have :happy: Maybe I should look for something like that.


Just retake the same test under that condition and see how different you do.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Ahhh never thought of that. Couldn't find anything straight away but I did find one that's got weighing of questions here:

Purity Test

I'm in the process now so I'll post these first then redo the other lol


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

87% pure: Uncorrupted


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> Ahhh never thought of that. Couldn't find anything straight away but I did find one that's got weighing of questions here:
> 
> Purity Test
> 
> I'm in the process now so I'll post these first then redo the other lol


Much better test! I got some ideas out of this one... :laughing:

"After analyzing your test, you have scored 31.4% Pure! (the higher the percentage, the more pure you are)"

Edited to add: Shit... that's almost the same score for me as the other one...


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Ughh the number looks fucked but I'm below average, still lol...I could do way better.
I'd to the "would do" with this one but seriously there's 400+ questions, forget it. I know what I am and what I want :tongue: 
After analyzing your test, you have scored 64.3% Pure! (the higher the percentage, the more pure you are)



sofort99 said:


> Much better test! I got some ideas out of this one... :laughing:
> 
> "After analyzing your test, you have scored 31.4% Pure! (the higher the percentage, the more pure you are)"
> 
> Edited to add: Shit... that's almost the same score for me as the other one...


Lots I of ideas I had were on here but missing from the other test :happy:
May have gotten some ideas too lol I'll check back when I need to lol


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope this doesn't count as a double post.

The new improved test results:

_Your result for The 100 Point Sexual Purity Test..._
*15% pure: Totally Depraved*

You are just 15% sexually pure!










See this is why I thought the score I got was far off for someone as pervy as me :tongue The ones I didn't get are rather obvious as not too many people enjoy those things or would want to in a million years.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Revy2Hand said:


> Ahhh never thought of that. Couldn't find anything straight away but I did find one that's got weighing of questions here:
> 
> Purity Test
> 
> I'm in the process now so I'll post these first then redo the other lol


For that one, I got 93.6%.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> Hope this doesn't count as a double post.
> 
> The new improved test results:
> 
> ...


\


This is your "what you would do" score, not your "what you have done score"... correct?


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

I retook it using the "what would youdo" method. I got 79% pure. 

thats almost a 20% difference! :laughing:

OWL


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

85% pure: Uncorrupted

What can I say, 15% corrupted after only having had two sex sessions in my life is good going I think!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

sofort99 said:


> This is your "what you would do" score, not your "what you have done score"... correct?


Yes lol, to be honest my _really_ freaky side has only come out recently and it's getting worse by the minute :laughing: I think it's just me not giving a shit any more about what people expect of women and what we should be like and such, and now I'm just letting it all out and doing whatever when the feeling strikes me.



skycloud86 said:


> For that one, I got 93.6%.


When you're happy about it, is all that matters :happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I just re-took the first one 9I'm not doing that really long second one again), although some of the questions are not suitable for "would you" situations.

*First time (have you) - 96%*
*Second time (would you - 70% *


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I just re-took the first one (I'm not doing that really long second one again), although some of the questions are not suitable for "would you" situations.
> 
> *First time (have you) - 96%*
> *Second time (would you - 70% *


I really don't blame you, I'm sure as hell not lol



Antithesis said:


> 85% pure: Uncorrupted
> What can I say, 15% corrupted after only having had two sex sessions in my life is good going I think!


Way to go! lol


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I started that other damn test. I got to 250 questions and my internet died. I'm pissed! But I did get some new ideas. I now want to have sex with Mother Superior really bad. That would be hot. Especially if she wore thigh highs underneath her Habit.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I started that other damn test. I got to 250 questions and my internet died. I'm pissed! But I did get some new ideas. I now want to have sex with Mother Superior really bad. That would be hot. Especially if she wore thigh highs underneath her Habit.




OKAY - that did it. I have to see this test


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I started that other damn test. I got to 250 questions and my internet died. I'm pissed! But I did get some new ideas. I now want to have sex with Mother Superior really bad. That would be hot. Especially if she wore thigh highs underneath her Habit.


Oh crud! I have scripts off so I had to basically redo mine over again but without having to reread the questions (thank fuck!). Lol, I thought I was bad :wink: I also got some ideas and some reminders hehe! More reminders though I think they pretty much covered everything, I am not about to reread the whole thing to find out lol.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Okay that new test said I was


> After analyzing your test, you have scored 20.8% Pure! (the higher the percentage, the more pure you are)


 But honestly, I don't even use toys in bed. I"m against them. And in some parts of the world, I'm considered a "UCLA Virgin". So I find this test a bit flawed.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Okay that new test said I was But honestly, I don't even use toys in bed. I"m against them. And in some parts of the world, I'm considered a "UCLA Virgin". So I find this test a bit flawed.


Damn! Are those "would do" answers? If it's "have done", I'm jealous :tongue:
<<Doesn't know what a UCLA virgin is :blushing"


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Revy2Hand said:


> Damn! Are those "would do" answers? If it's "have done", I'm jealous :tongue:
> <<Doesn't know what a UCLA virgin is :blushing"


No, the answers are "have done". :blushed: But you know, I'm old. So there you go.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> No, the answers are "have done". :blushed: But you know, I'm old. So there you go.


That's basically all these tests are looking for... experience.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

What's an UCLA virgin? I don't know these things, I live on the east coast.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

took the other test
After analyzing your test, you have scored 89% Pure!
Funny how I could lower this by simply going on a date or getting a girlfriend at least once. Can't really imagine it getting a lower. A lot of stuff I am not really into :laughing:.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

I got 48% pure..I acually thought it might of been higher than that..


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Revy2Hand;662041
The 7 you didn't get were probably the very ones none of us would never do said:


> It didn't say anything about being pathetic. That's just how I feel 95% when ever comparing my knowledge and experience in dating, relations, and sex to other's experience and knowledge. . One of the seven I am sure most would never have to do as to would never do:laughing:


----------



## Vanargand (Jul 28, 2010)

97% pure: Pure as Driven Snow

Congratulations, you are still 97% sexually pure!

Some nice woman come corrupt me please. :laughing:


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

37% pure....

...

>.>


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

99% pure: Pure as Driven Snow

woooo


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

This is kind of way hawt all these "pure" guys. That was always my type in my teens and 20s. I didn't want any playboys or diseased guys. This place would have been a playground for me. Lol. I'm surprised more women aren't throwing their panties at you all. :wink:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> It didn't say anything about being pathetic. That's just how I feel 95% when ever comparing my knowledge and experience in dating, relations, and sex to other's experience and knowledge.


You really shouldn't compare, yeah I'm hypocritical lol, but seriously any kind of comparison can do that when you think you are not meeting societal expectations, I should know. I don't date anymore, am not married, never been, no kids, no desire to, and at my age you get called all kinds of stuff I'd rather not think about at this moment. I prefer to think of myself and anyone who differs independent as in not a slave to society and I see that as being the ultimate state of being.


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

97% pure: Pure as Driven Snow

That seems about right.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> This is kind of way hawt all these "pure" guys. That was always my type in my teens and 20s. I didn't want any playboys or diseased guys. This place would have been a playground for me. Lol. I'm surprised more women aren't throwing their panties at you all. :wink:


I like something in between, experienced yet clean. And no "playboys" I have no use for them... :tongue:


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> This is kind of way hawt all these "pure" guys. That was always my type in my teens and 20s. I didn't want any playboys or diseased guys. This place would have been a playground for me. Lol. I'm surprised more women aren't throwing their panties at you all. :wink:


I don't want women to throw their underwear at me ._.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Rayne said:


> I don't want women to throw their underwear at me ._.


Relax, it's a figure of speech.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

Still

.__.


----------



## Vanargand (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm pure, but easily corruptible in the right situation. >.>


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> This is kind of way hawt all these "pure" guys. That was always my type in my teens and 20s. I didn't want any playboys or diseased guys. This place would have been a playground for me. Lol. I'm surprised more women aren't throwing their panties at you all. :wink:


yeah I am defiantly not the playboy type. It's hard to tell if women around my age like that around my area. With my luck no.:laughing:



Revy2Hand said:


> You really shouldn't compare, yeah I'm hypocritical lol, but seriously any kind of comparison can do that when you think you are not meeting societal expectations, I should know. I don't date anymore, am not married, never been, no kids, no desire to, and at my age you get called all kinds of stuff I'd rather not think about at this moment. I prefer to think of myself and anyone who differs independent as in not a slave to society and I see that as being the ultimate state of being.


Not really about societal expectations. Pretty sure there expectations involve me being dead or something close to that:laughing:. It just seems so easy for others when it comes to relationships and sex. One girl I kissed would stop talking about and making fun of me for being 26 and not knowing how to kiss a girl. I would like to know what being a relationship before I am in my 30's or death. which ever comes first I guess.


----------



## smileyfacepenguin (Mar 29, 2010)

pshyeahhhh, 100%


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

100%? Are you sure you're in the right forum? This is PersonalityCafe, the most sex-obsessed forum on the Internets! :laughing:


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

I think I was at 27% last time I took it. Probably down a few points since then.

:wink:


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

So I'm the 7th purest here currently ; 94% pure: Pure as Driven Snow

The Other one I got 89%


----------



## Halcy0n (Aug 24, 2009)

97% pure: Pure as Driven Snow
Congratulations, you are still 97% sexually pure!

Makes sense, as I am a virgin and most of the questions were about having sex.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

85% pure: Uncorrupted

You are still 85% sexually pure!

I am an angel. :crazy:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> It just seems so easy for others when it comes to relationships and sex. One girl I kissed would stop talking about and making fun of me for being 26 and not knowing how to kiss a girl. I would like to know what being a relationship before I am in my 30's or death. which ever comes first I guess.


Relationships aren't easy for anyone, there's always something. As for me I seem to have extra difficulty in those though I have been in many (was definitely addicted), most were very short lived. That girl was just being mean and you shouldn't worry about her opinion, the type who does that to someone isn't worth wasting energy on. Relationships (in my opinion) are overrated, you're really not missing much. After the initial honeymoon stage, things get old really fast and then the fighting starts and then an ugly breakup where no one talks to each other again. The physical stuff is good when you have chemistry, but other than that, it's no different than a friendship with someone of the opposite sex. Keep in mind this is coming from a bitter person who has sworn off relationships completely (currently in aversion stage of addiction lol). :tongue: Maybe someone else here can give the positives, I'm just having a hard time remembering them at the moment.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> Maybe someone else here can give the positives, I'm just having a hard time remembering them at the moment.



I've only learned about myself through relationships. Even the bad ones. I think it's something everyone needs to be complete, even if it doesn't bring permanent joy.

A few years ago I gave up thinking that a relationship was a "Make Me Happy Machine". Now it's a "Learn About Life By Means of Working Things Out with Another Person Machine".

And I'm talking about a relationship in terms of Aristotle's definition of "True Friendship". Relationships based only on shared pleasures (like sex) or convenience are still relationships but don't get down to the core of a person's being.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> I've only learned about myself through relationships. Even the bad ones. I think it's something everyone needs to be complete, even if it doesn't bring permanent joy.


Good ones might be like that but this is where I differ. They just distracted me from basically everything. I can't seem to concentrate on anything else and end up unproductive and miserable and I feel like I completely lose myself and my individuality/independence. I learned more about myself out of them after the fact, I don't know if that's what you are partially implying.



SlowPoke68 said:


> A few years ago I gave up thinking that a relationship was a "Make Me Happy Machine". Now it's a "Learn About Life By Means of Working Things Out with Another Person Machine".


I gave up on that a while back, but in them I feel like I'd be too distracted to do important things to me, I just don't have the space in my life for someone else. About learning to live with another person, I learned all of that by living with a couple of bf's. (Thank fuck I never believed in nothing before marriage!) Unfortunately, in one case, by the time I snapped out of my depression (for other reasons) and decided to start working on ours he had had enough and really didn't want to and nothing I tried to do changed anything. The last one I had decided that every time things got a little rough or he got insecure, he should break up with me and without telling me why. I tried working on those too.

The key I think is make sure you find someone who is mature, willing to and capable of a mature communication filled relationship, and those seem to be far and few in between, maybe it's just me, I don't know. I would have liked to find out if I had what it took to last in one like that though. Now I just can't be bothered and I'm happier not having to worry about someone else, what they want to do, what they want me to do or be like and all that other stuff I don't need.



SlowPoke68 said:


> And I'm talking about a relationship in terms of Aristotle's definition of "True Friendship". Relationships based only on shared pleasures (like sex) or convenience are still relationships but don't get down to the core of a person's being.


Bingo! That's exactly why I'm better off that way for the moment, and likely others who've been in my shoes :happy: Honestly I don't think I ever got to that latter type.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> I learned more about myself out of them after the fact, I don't know if that's what you are partially implying.


Yes, you learn by reflecting on your mistakes and triumphs that happen during the relationship. This comes with time. When you are in the middle of a relationship and "in love" you don't have the distance you need to ponder such things. So, your relationships have worked!



Revy2Hand said:


> I gave up on that a while back, but in them I feel like I'd be too distracted to do important things to me, I just don't have the space in my life for someone else.


That's a valid approach at certain times in one's life, but it's probably not permanent.



Revy2Hand said:


> The key I think is make sure you find someone who is mature, willing to and capable of a mature communication filled relationship, and those seem to be far and few in between, maybe it's just me, I don't know.


Well, no one is born mature. It usually takes a few "failed" relationships to get to a level of maturity that you possibly have in mind. 

If you're young I think it's good not to take things too seriously either way: No "love of a lifetime" shit, but no "I'll be alone forever" shit either.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

100%, predictably enough.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> Yes, you learn by reflecting on your mistakes and triumphs that happen during the relationship. This comes with time. When you are in the middle of a relationship and "in love" you don't have the distance you need to ponder such things. So, your relationships have worked!


 I don't think I was "in love" though, more like addicted to the feeling especially when it was new and exciting, then it just got bad from there to worse. I'm pretty sure I've never been "in love". Yeah I see that they worked as in they've made me who I am now and helped me figure out more of what I want or didn't want and what I need to work on.



SlowPoke68 said:


> That's a valid approach at certain times in one's life, but it's probably not permanent.


I imagine not, I have considered the possibility if someone has the same goals and ambitions as I do something could work. I'm just not actively looking at the moment. :happy:



SlowPoke68 said:


> Well, no one is born mature. It usually takes a few "failed" relationships to get to a level of maturity that you possibly have in mind.
> If you're young I think it's good not to take things too seriously either way: No "love of a lifetime" shit, but no "I'll be alone forever" shit either.


I don't know if you can consider me young, I call it somewhere in the middle trying to not limit my interests and behaviours based on social norms, which I have tried but it was miserable. I do admit to feeling more mature than those I was in relationships with lately, though age has mostly to do with most of those too lol. At least it helped me figure out more what I want. I don't believe in "love for a lifetime" anyway so that's not an issue lol :tongue: For some people it works, but I just can't see it that way. Awww I really didn't want to end on a sad note, just know that I'm not miserable at the moment in the least I guess. :happy:


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

97% Pure: Pure as Driven Snow :laughing:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow I'm seriously starting to feel dirty here. :laughing:


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> Wow I'm seriously starting to feel dirty here. :laughing:



Let's start a club.

A pervert club.

roud:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Alright, looks like there are 4 of us interested so far lol :wink:


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

96% pure: Pure as Driven Snow
Congratulations, you are still 96% sexually pure!

haha "still" pure!.......


----------



## sinecera (Aug 22, 2010)

41% pure: Somewhat Debacherous

O dear and I really thought I was an innocent - ha ha guess not:crazy:


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm disappointed at myself, 68%; it should have been lower :crying::mellow:


----------



## Gaminegirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

100% pure : Go on out and get a life!!!!!

roud:


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

I always find a big big problem with these tests
is they say what you have done and not all the things you would
sometimes there's a such abyss  LOL


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

scarygirl said:


> I always find a big big problem with these tests
> is they say what you have done and not all the things you would
> sometimes there's a such abyss  LOL


You see, my problem is that they ask if I have done something that I don't want to admit. Lol. 

I'm still trying to go for purity..Ha! Because I don't think being sexually open makes me non-pure. At least not in my mind. I am Madonna/Whore in one. :wink:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

scarygirl said:


> I always find a big big problem with these tests
> is they say what you have done and not all the things you would
> sometimes there's a such abyss  LOL


The best way to do that is redo the test with the did and would do answers for comparison. I fared a lot better that way too lol.


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

I got 34% I would like to answer yes to more, this disturbs me, I thought I was an angel.


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

39% pure: Very Kinky

I'm a ho


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Now. now, don't be so hard on yourself. Enjoying many sexual activities doesn't make you a ho, being paid for it does :wink:


----------



## IanUK (Jul 29, 2010)

wow, i thought i be closer to 100%
even me, a virgin still scored 96% pure: Pure as Driven Snow


----------



## Shine (Jul 16, 2010)

88% pure: Uncorrupted


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok now I'm starting to feel bad again :tongue:


----------



## indy (Oct 16, 2010)

98% not sure how I feel about that...


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*54% pure: Rather Experienced
You are 54% sexually pure!
*

Those questions were fucked up.


----------



## raj (Aug 15, 2010)

54% pure: Rather Experienced

agreed.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Your result for The 100 Point Sexual Purity Test ...
78% pure: Mostly Innocent

You are still 78% sexually pure!


Go figure. I'm 22 years old.. lost 22% on this test.. 1% per year. Woot. Slow and steady wins the race....


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

71% pure: Mostly Innocent

You are still 71% sexually pure!

:shocked:


----------



## Kylan (Oct 24, 2010)

72% Pure: Mostly Innocent

And I was feeling so saucy after finishing that test


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I found it even more interesting when answering in terms of what WOULD you do versus what you HAVE done.


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

51% pure. Not too bad.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

That's about what I got the first time I think.


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm kinda happy with 51% pure. I hope it will not become much lower, as I'm not into gay crap and some of the unhygienic stuff in there.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah those would be the same ones I'm iffy on as well. Then there's the obvious: nercro, pedo, incest, excretory functions, you know the really yuck or ones that are just plain wrong.


----------



## acey86 (Nov 24, 2010)

63% pure: A Tad Inexperienced

You are still 63% sexually pure!

*Aww - yay, that makes me feel better....*


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Filo said:


> I'm kinda happy with 51% pure. I hope it will not become much lower, as I'm not into gay crap and some of the unhygienic stuff in there.


What exactly is "gay crap"?


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I would assume the being fucked in the ass kind of stuff and giving bj'js to which I would say, don't knock it till you try it *tsk *tsk* :wink:


----------



## sparklygreengirl (Dec 4, 2009)

34% pure: Very Kinky.... Eeek and me a supposedly shy INFP!! Lol


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

wow these results don't make sense considering the virgin poll. just saying.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

sparklygreengirl said:


> 34% pure: Very Kinky.... Eeek and me a supposedly shy INFP!! Lol


Wooo congratulations! (starts wondering what the "would do" version of your test would come out like) I hear it's the shy ones like us you gotta watch out for so it's not so surprising, really. :happy:


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

70% pure...jeez, I'm practically a virgin :blushed:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

SaraBell said:


> 70% pure...jeez, I'm practically a virgin :blushed:


That's usually easily remedied lol...:happy:

I wouldn't call 30% experience virginal though, that's pretty good in my books, especially with 100 questions. There are some that NO ONE would ever do so I wouldn't worry about it too much. Try a "what would you do version", that's usually interesting. Mine are poles apart, well at least they feel that way. :happy:


----------



## Malovane (Jul 12, 2010)

*41% pure: Somewhat Debacherous*


Hmm, they misspelled debaucherous...


----------



## peterbreter (Oct 5, 2010)

72% pure: Mostly Innocent

You are still 72% sexually pure!


Wouldn't mind shaving off 10% or so :tongue:


----------



## 1987 (Nov 19, 2010)

98% pure: Pure as Driven Snow

This is what happens when you spend 23 years sat in front of a computer.


----------



## HappiLie (Jun 1, 2010)

56% pure....shit, a year ago I woulda been up in the 90-percentile  LOL 
College + equally adventurous boyfriend + curiosity = DEATH TO PURITY


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah that helps lol, it sure did with me :wink:


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

93% pure: Pure as Driven Snow
Congratulations, you are still 93% sexually pure!


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

*96% pure: Pure as Driven Snow*

Congratulations, you are still 96% sexually pure!







​​
I'm really kinda horny now though :sad:


On another note:

lol @ 



> 34 contracted a venereal disease?


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

*70% pure: A Tad Inexperienced*

I'm only 22 and my current partner lives 1200 miles away. :frustrating: Give me time. It pained me how many times I had to say 'no'. There should be a 'no but I really want to' option.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

jack london said:


> Have the new people seen this test? It's been around a while.


I do not know jack, thanks for the bump :wink: 

I still would like to find a test to beat this one but without 400 questions like the other one mentioned in here.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Your result for The 100 Point Sexual Purity Test ...
39% pure: Very Kinky
You are 39% sexually pure!


oh snap ;P


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

Your result for *The 100 Point Sexual Purity Test* ...
*0% pure: Sick and Wrong*

You are only 0%sexually pure!










kidding


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​























Your result for *The 100 Point Sexual Purity Test* ...
*97% pure: Pure as Driven Snow*

Congratulations, you are still 97% sexually pure!


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

*39% pure: Very Kinky*
_You are 39% sexually pure!_


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Damn so that's what you get when you get 0% :tongue: I guess I'll stick with depraved or whatever it was I got *sigh* The scores so far are all over the place on here, interesting :happy:


----------



## life support (Feb 19, 2011)

the further this test goes on, the more amused i become with myself. end result:

56% pure: Rather Experienced

You are 56% sexually pure!


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

79% pure: Mostly Innocent
You are still 79% sexually pure!










That's really unexpected lol


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

63% pure: A Tad Inexperienced
You are still 63% sexually pure!

Haha...Nice. Need more experience.


----------



## pukainthewall (Feb 10, 2011)

52% pure: Rather Experienced
You are 52% sexually pure!


----------



## increbresco (Mar 2, 2011)

43% pure: Somewhat Debacherous

But the Funny part is... correct me if I`m wrong most of the women taking the test are below 43%, haha. Women are the cause of my corruption. And as a ENTP i "con" them into loving me (cause i don`t have feelings, ha) mostly by giving them whatever they want, and in turn I end up pretty happy!


----------



## SpaceAble (Jul 22, 2010)

*72% pure: Mostly Innocent*

*

Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average)*










You scored 72% on *purity*, higher than 67% of your peers.

What!? yeah right


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

*99% pure: Pure as Driven Snow*
Congratulations, you are still 99% sexually pure!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I score as extremely pure. It's not so much that I'm pure as that I haven't had opportunities to get much.

HelloQuizzy.com: 82% pure: Uncorrupted

82%, I thought I was a much bigger perv than that.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I score as extremely pure. It's not so much that I'm pure as that I haven't had opportunities to get much.
> 
> HelloQuizzy.com: 82% pure: Uncorrupted
> 
> 82%, I thought I was a much bigger perv than that.


Join the club lol, for not enough experience vs what I want (too much is recent and some are almost unmentionable to the average guy) and because I thought I'd get a lot lower than what I did, like much closer to 10% or so. The test taken in Would-do mode is quite revealing to some of us. I did much better that way myself :wink:


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Dude, whoever says yes to the "[have you ever] had sex in a place of the dead (cemetery, mortuary, coffin, etc)?" question has tiger blood and Adonis DNA.

*88% pure: Uncorrupted*
You are still 88% sexually pure!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

pretty.Odd said:


> Dude, whoever says yes to the "[have you ever] had sex in a place of the dead (cemetery, mortuary, coffin, etc)?" question has tiger blood and Adonis DNA.
> 
> *88% pure: Uncorrupted*
> You are still 88% sexually pure!


What about "would you...?"? Questions I think are too much involve screwing the dead, but the cemetary thing has occured to me before, just haven't...yet. :>


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

33% pure: Very Kinky
Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average)

purity Distribution

You scored 33% on purity, higher than 8% of your peers.



Umm...hello all you pure people you...:crazy:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> 33% pure: Very Kinky
> Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average)
> 
> purity Distribution
> ...


I'm envious of all the impure people here :blushed:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Come ova partner, I show you the ropes
Literally...


----------



## glisten (Dec 20, 2010)

78% pure: Mostly Innocent

You are still 78% sexually pure!

I mean... Yeah, considering I haven't participated in necrophelia or beastiality. Haha


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

91 per cent.
If only I could have done MANY of the things I wanted,
my score would be lower. xD


----------



## KC (May 5, 2011)

76% pure...

Mostly innocent... wtf...


----------



## Loki Grim (May 8, 2011)

*87% pure 
*

*Uncorrupted: Funny one girl could not stop saying how she way corrupting me, I guess she failed. 
*


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

78% pure: Mostly Innocent

Apparently _I didn't break enough laws_ to get a higher score. For fucks sakes. No pun intended.


----------



## Dasaint (Aug 8, 2011)

83 % Uncorrupted


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.helloquizzy.com/results/the-100-point-sexual-purity-test/?var_purity=57&fromCGI=1# 

Your result for *The 100 Point Sexual Purity Test* ...
*57% pure: Rather Experienced*

You are 57% sexually pure!











(purer than I thought)
​


----------



## kingcarcas (Mar 23, 2010)

*97% Pure as Driven Snow*

Hell yah!! *Mounts horse and rides away* I do not belong in this world. Cheers.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

19% pure: Totally Depraved

Well at least they have cigars in hell, or so I'm told.


----------



## JenovaProject (Oct 6, 2011)

You are just 28% sexually pure!


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

*55% pure: Rather Experienced*

You are 55% sexually pure!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Kewl my thread was revived 

THE FUN HAS NOW BEEN OFFICIALLY DOUBLED!


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

*100% pure: Pure as driven snow.*

Ahahahahaha...

Forever alone...


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

"98% pure: Pure as Driven Snow
Congratulations, you are still 98% sexually pure!"

Yay.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

KuRoMi said:


> Kewl my thread was revived
> 
> THE FUN HAS NOW BEEN OFFICIALLY DOUBLED!


You're welcome


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine came up 66%.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

*73% pure: Mostly Innocent*
_You are still 73% sexually pure!_


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

*58% pure: Rather Experienced*


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

I feel wrongly judged in a prejudicial manner that my image happened to be a mistress and the rest of the lot has romantic images of couples embracing one another.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

84% pure: Uncorrupted
You are still 84% sexually pure!










I'm pretty sure one of the questions was about being a child molester 0_0.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

_*71% pure: Mostly Innocent*_
You are still 71% sexually pure!









Well, that makes me feel better.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Tawanda said:


> I'm pretty sure one of the questions was about being a child molester 0_0.


Yes, I was fairly horrified by the implications of some of the questions.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

No one has got 0%? yet? I am dissapoint


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

If only it was a what would you do, then I'd get a higher score-no pun intended. I screwed up getting the final score, and ended up doing a what Doors song are you. This is my link.

HelloQuizzy.com: MOONLIGHT DRIVE


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Brian1 said:


> If only it was a what would you do, then I'd get a higher score-no pun intended. I screwed up getting the final score, and ended up doing a what Doors song are you. This is my link.
> 
> HelloQuizzy.com: MOONLIGHT DRIVE


Somewhere around this thread a few of us did the "would do" version of the quiz and it did end up, at least for me quite a lot lower. I went all the way to Depraved at least. I am still waiting for a 0% though, I'm curious what it would say as a result. I pretty much know what it says about whomever and I think we'd all agree on that one anyway XD


----------



## soulsearch (Apr 6, 2011)

78% Innocent


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

68% pure: A Tad Inexperienced
You are still 68% sexually pure!

Blah. I really need another boyfriend...and hopefully that could happen soon. >.> Never know. lol


----------



## KimberlyO (Nov 9, 2011)

KuRoMi said:


> No one has got 0%? yet? I am dissapoint


I think you'd have to answer a 'yes' to everything.


----------



## blkrbt (Oct 29, 2011)

real -- 59%
would do -- 10%


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

100% pure: Pure as Driven Snow
Congratulations, you are still 100% sexually pure!


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

I'm uncorrupted at 83%.

It goes down to 41% pure: Somewhat Debacherous when I answer what I would do. Still not that low... I'm not much of a naughty girl apparently...

And the last two questions should be worth a hell of a lot more than 1 point each!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

MiriMiriAru said:


> And the last two questions should be worth a hell of a lot more than 1 point each!


I know, had I written it I'd have given different amount of points for the questions. Oh well it is what it is


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

Your result for The 100 Point Sexual Purity Test ...
61% pure: A Tad Inexperienced
You are still 61% sexually pure!


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

This test is probably ran by the FBI to track sex offenders I'm willing to bet. Only 2 cents though.


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

Haha, most likely.

I'm actually surprised I got 61%..I was expecting lower..but some of the things on the test that it asks you about I was like...yeaahhh no.


----------



## finically (Nov 18, 2009)

Interesting test, but I definitely agree with some of the people who previously talked about the gap between what we would do given the opportunity, and what we have done... Not that this would make much of a difference in my case. 97% pure. haha


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

*84% pure: Uncorrupted*
You are still 84% sexually pure!

interesting XD


----------

